# بحاجة الى معلومات عن الـplc



## م.علي (15 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اذا اي احد يعرف اي شي عن السيطرة بالplc .......محتاج رد سريع
و اكون ممنون 
مع التقدير :33:


----------

